# victory decimator arrows



## xhammer23 (Dec 25, 2014)

If you have the gpi and straightness of them I can tell you if they are worth buying.


----------



## lachypetersen22 (Oct 17, 2014)

Never heard of em


----------



## tidriver (Dec 25, 2013)

gpi = 8.7
straightness +/- .006

FEATURES:

Victory Archery-Decimator arrows
100% standard modulus carbon for superior strength and durability
Hand fletched with Bohning Blazer vanes and Bohning Blaze nocks



SPECS:
Size: 350
Spine: 350
Stock Length: 31 inches
Shaft Weight (grains/inch): 8.7
Inside Diameter: .245 inches
Outside Diameter: .298 inches
Straightness Tolerance: ± .006 inches
Weight tolerance: ± .5 inches


----------



## lachypetersen22 (Oct 17, 2014)

Sound exactly like the vforce arrows, same weight, size, length, nocks etc.


----------



## xhammer23 (Dec 25, 2014)

Yup I'm sure they are V-Force sports and they are a great arrow for that price. They sell for 80 a dozen at my brothers shop. I shoot the V-Force Elite .001 and really like them a lot. My brothers shop sells a ton of the sport model and they also have tested several dozen for straightness and they all past easily.


----------



## lachypetersen22 (Oct 17, 2014)

xhammer23 said:


> Yup I'm sure they are V-Force sports and they are a great arrow for that price. They sell for 80 a dozen at my brothers shop. I shoot the V-Force Elite .001 and really like them a lot. My brothers shop sells a ton of the sport model and they also have tested several dozen for straightness and they all past easily.




And not to mention how tough they are.


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow, just saw these on sale at Dicks. For $20/6 arrows, you can't go wrong as a good practice arrow.


----------



## Mccula (Dec 24, 2013)

I picked up 18 at the $20/6 price point. With a $10 off coupon from the PA hunting digest and a $10 gift certificate from my scorecard, I got 6 for free... Impossible to beat at that price. They seem very nice. I never see any fletched arrows with Blazers at that price and everybody else's arrows in this price range generally use crappy fetching that tears and wears quickly so I couldn't resist. Just cut them and inserted them yesterday and I'll shoot them today. They appear to have a slight helical to the fetching, can anyone confirm that?


----------

